# Good weapon for a beginner?



## Nightingale (Mar 31, 2004)

Thinking about getting a handgun (and, of course, getting the appropriate training to go along with it).

What's a good weapon for a female beginner?  My dad's a bit of a gun nut, and keeps trying to talk me into these big handguns.  I want something little that fits my hands.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 31, 2004)

Start with a .22  The ammo is cheap and that's something to think about when you're going to the range alot. For the record, I think it's good for everyone to start with not just women. My father was a NY State Police Officer and that's what he started me with.
 :asian:


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 31, 2004)

Depends on hand strength....  If a newbie can support the weapon I like to start shooting very light loads out of a .357 revolver.  If not, a .22.
Best suggestion is to sign up for a class where you will get range time with some different guns.  Once you have a general feel for what you might like, and have some training under your belt, spend some time at a range/club where you can rent different guns.  (In my area this runs $5/10 per hour for different pistols, plus ammo of course.)
Ultimately you are the one who has to be comfortable with the weapon; it must feel good in your hands, and shoot well for you.

(PM me if you want for some more specific recommendations; I no longer get into them in public venues...sparks too many Ford vs Chevy/Coke vs. pepsi debates....)
Chad


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 31, 2004)

What do you guys think of autos? Granted, there is more of a mechanical issue assiciated with them, but the gas-blowback does absorb alot of the kick, and IMO, feels smoother than a wheel gun. A nice glock 19 (9mm) with light loads is very easy to shoot. The polymer grip aborbs alot of vibration and impact, even moreso if it is equiped with rubber grips. I shot a friends snubby 38 and felt like the gun was jumping out my hands. it felt very "old fashioned", had a hard mechanical feel and the flames out the side and hammer took me by surprise.


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Mar 31, 2004)

It really depends on how you plan to carry the weapon.  I wouldn't suggest carrying it in your purse unless you have a dedicated pocket for the gun.  Even then you would literally need to have your hand already in your purse on the gun for it to be of any real use.  If you decide to carry the gun on you, you might have to rethink your wardrobe a little depending on what you usually wear.  As for what gun would be best Check These Out 

Specifically the P32 and the P3AT.  They are pretty small (i.e. easy to conceal), reasonably priced and decent quality.  A gun like this would probably only be useful from in-contact to maybe 20 feet, but if it's for self-defense that will be all you need.  The .32 and the .38 are enough to do damage when properly placed, so be sure to practice.  I plan on buying one of these shortly (I've shot them both) since the weather here doesn't always allow me to wear the appropriate clothing to conceal my Glock.  I currently own a Glock26 (9mm--- Baby Glock), it's still small but a little harder to conceal than the Kel-tec.  Especially, as I mentioned earlier, during the summertime, when I tend to wear lite knit or silk shirts.  The Kel-tec will literally fit in the front pocket of your pants and you can use an uncle mike's holster to keep from having an AD (accidental discharge).  Uhhhh suddenly I'm uncomfortable..........

For those that are looking for a good IWB holster, Check this out.

Good Luck......


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 31, 2004)

What do I think of autos, or what do I think of autos for beginners?
I am old school; I think a newbie should start on a wheel gun and graduate to an auto.  I do not like starting someone with an auto; they tend to get confused and frustrated faster.  I have also found that newbies get disconcerted by the extra jumping of the slide, brass flying around, and so on.  Now I would never recommend letting a newbie shoot a mid-bore snubbie; they tend to have poor sights, heavy triggers, and, as noted, they tend to bark loud and spit lots of flame.  Not bad things, but bad for beginners (and unsuspecting non-beginners...)


----------



## Nightingale (Mar 31, 2004)

I live in california. Carrying isn't really an option here.


----------



## Tgace (Mar 31, 2004)

What do you want out of a "newbie" gun? Something to learn marksmanship basics with or something for defensive use? .22 to .38 are nice to learn with because of lighter recoil and ammo cost, but I wouldnt recommend anything short of .38+P for defensive use. Yes a .22 to the eye socket will work, but the pocket gun .22/.25 are pea shooters considering that even .44 magnums cant guarantee one shot stops. And the "fit your hand" issue depends on if you know what a proper "fit" and firing grip is in the first place.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 31, 2004)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> What do I think of autos, or what do I think of autos for beginners?
> I am old school; I think a newbie should start on a wheel gun and graduate to an auto.  I do not like starting someone with an auto; they tend to get confused and frustrated faster.  I have also found that newbies get disconcerted by the extra jumping of the slide, brass flying around, and so on.  Now I would never recommend letting a newbie shoot a mid-bore snubbie; they tend to have poor sights, heavy triggers, and, as noted, they tend to bark loud and spit lots of flame.  Not bad things, but bad for beginners (and unsuspecting non-beginners...)



I started with an Auto... Didnt really have those problems.


----------



## Nightingale (Mar 31, 2004)

Tgace said:
			
		

> What do you want out of a "newbie" gun? Something to learn marksmanship basics with or something for defensive use? .22 to .38 are nice to learn with because of lighter recoil and ammo cost, but I wouldnt recommend anything short of .38+P for defensive use. Yes a .22 to the eye socket will work, but the pocket gun .22/.25 are pea shooters considering that even .44 magnums cant guarantee one shot stops. And the "fit your hand" issue depends on if you know what a proper "fit" and firing grip is in the first place.




preferably something good for marksmanship and defense.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 1, 2004)

Nightingale said:
			
		

> preferably something good for marksmanship and defense.



A .22 is cheap and you can learn go fundamental of shooting and saftey. I would say get you permit, get a small caliber gun and practice at a range. If your father has alot of guns he can go with you and you can try some of his. I find that people at firing ranges are open to the idea of letting some one try their guns as long as you're respectful. This way you can see what you like before making a huge investment.

 :asian:

PS there is nothing wrong with owning more than 1 gun.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 1, 2004)

I agree with the others that one of the best ways to quickly gain proficiency and confidence is to start with a .22, the ammo is cheap, they are very user friendly and you don't have to worry about excessive noise or recoil (or any recoil for that matter).  As far as a gun for defense I would probably recomend a revolver chambered in .357 used with .38 +p loads (less recoil than a .357 magnum load), or an auto chambered in 9mm or .40 s&w.  I personally prefer the .45 acp over the 9mm due to the difference in bullet weight and stopping power but that's the classic Ford/Chevy argument that Dearnis was talking about.  It really boils down to getting a gun that you will feel comfortable with.  I'm a firm believer in carrying the most powerful gun you can comfortably/feasibly use based on your personal situation.  Since you live in the People's republic of California (sorry, couldn't resist) where concealed carry is not an option, I assume the gun would be primarily for home-defense and recreation.  If this is the case I would avoid "mouse-guns" that is, snubnose revolvers or pocket size automatics.  Generally with smaller/lighter weapons, accuracy is decreased and recoil increases.  

Good luck with your search


----------



## Tgace (Apr 1, 2004)

Nightingale said:
			
		

> preferably something good for marksmanship and defense.




If you only want to buy one gun, you wont get that with a .22.

If size/recoil is an issue, Id get a 9mm. One of the lightest rounds that still has good defensive ballistics (when loaded with hollow-points). The .39+P is a good choice too, but im an auto fan.


----------



## Akula (Apr 1, 2004)

I know we are trying to avoid a brand v brand discussion, so what I'm about to say is from what I've done before.  So with that disclaimer out of the way....

As for leaning, one of the guns I started my wife out on was a Ruger Mark II.  It's an accurate .22 semi-auto pistol so the the ammunition is  cheap.  The slide is also quite easy to manipulate, and it's just fun to shoot.  Later on, you can buy 'upgrades' and get much better accuracy out of it suitable for matches.

As for a smaller defensive pistol, one favorite is the Walther PPK/S.  It has a nice small size to it, and the .380 ACP round will definitely give you more stopping power than a .22.  As for accuracy, at the range, both of us can get pretty good groupings with this weapon at 50 feet, so for defensive applications, this would work.

Okay, I'm done with the name dropping for now.  Just echoing some previous posts, go to a local gun shop/range and just get the feel for a few guns.  If possible, rent and use them.  Something around the .38 and 9mm caliber range would be useful.  Larger calibers start getting heavier and/or giving you less capacity in the gun.  Small calibers might just tick off the assailant more depending on where the hit is.  Barrell length is also something to think about - the longer the barrel, the more accurate the gun will be, but also be harder to conceal, and be heavier to carry, and vise versa.  A barrel length of 3-4 inches should suffice.

In the end, decide what fits your hand size best, and what size you want, but don't let someone talk you into a weapon that will be the wrong size for what you want to do.  After all, this is going to be your gun.


----------



## OULobo (Apr 1, 2004)

If you are shooting for range fun, go with the .22. If you are nervous about a gun go with a revolver. If you are confident and looking for a home defense gun you can take to a range easy (ie. no shotguns), then everyone here will have a different opinion, but mine would be a .357 or a Glock 9mm. 

I know when I first started, it was with a Glock and I was a little nervous when I had a jam or dud. With a wheelgun, no nerves because everything was visible and easily accessible.


----------



## loki09789 (Apr 1, 2004)

Lots of speculation, and it is nice to see so much responsible consideration to the factors that will qualify the answers.

Nightengale,

This a theoretical question or practical one?  What are some conditions and specifics that might help me focus my suggestion?

How sure are you that you want to get into hand gunning?  And what type of shooting are you thinking of doing?  Prep for self defense, fun, hunting...?


----------



## TonyM. (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm a big fan of the .357 revolver. Simple, no jams, takes 38special, 38sp+p and 357. I'll second the recommendation of shooting at least 38sp+p for stopping power. 38special target loads are easy on the recoil for practice. (although I'm not for training loads unless you're in it for the target practice only.)


----------



## Tgace (Apr 1, 2004)

Tgace said:
			
		

> If you only want to buy one gun, you wont get that with a .22.
> 
> If size/recoil is an issue, Id get a 9mm. One of the lightest rounds that still has good defensive ballistics (when loaded with hollow-points). The .39+P is a good choice too, but im an auto fan.



Oops mistyped I meant .38+P.....

Regarding recoil;with autos, recoil isnt as much of a problem as it can be with large caliber revolvers. Grip size can be addressed in different ways, slimline grip panels, single stack magazine weapons, etc. Glocks can even be sent into some shops where they shave down the polymer grips to fit. Go to a range and try out some different weapons and get the largest caliber you feel comfortable with. That being said getting a .22 or a .22 conversion kit for a larger weapon is great for cheaper/longer training sessions.


----------

